# Haupague WinTV capture board needs software support



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Haupague WinTV (1998)

61381 rev D133

sn 1250526

Connections are:

FM
TV
line out
dtv/s vid
line in
IR


Chipset number is IM
MSP 3430G-PS-A1
31-HO-PA
068409001 8453'

The goal of using this is to capture VHS
from a VHS player to a digital file, preferably AVI
for use with such programs as Nero Vision Express
to record to dvd.


I'm a noob at doing any of this.

Please tell what I need to get this thing going.

So far I have used the product number to find
and download the driver.zip for the device.


Open source or freeware progs only will be used with
this device. Please tell where such programs for this
device might be obtained.


I will check in with the Haupague site to see if
I can learn anything there.


My operating System is Win98, so it's as old as the board
just about.


----------

